# After-Interview Drinks



## Alalawyer (Jul 15, 2005)

I have an upcoming interview with a law firm on a late Friday afternoon. I've been told that after the interview, we'll probably go out and have a drink. Without a long story, suffice it to say that I have no moral or other objections to alcohol and do drink occasionally, but for a variety of circumstances, I am nonetheless quite the novice in the realm of the after-work drinks circuit. So, let me ask my AAAC comrades: What is standard or typical for a 30-year-old male after an interview, in terms of both type of drink and quantity. I obviously will want to not get drunk, but there are other considerations. I also don't want to order scotch just to see everyone else order, say, a Pabst Blue Ribbon. So, if I'm first to order, what is a safe choice? And if I stop after one, will it be unusual? Does going out for a drink really just mean a drink, or does it mean food too? Other considerations? I realize this is an almost mechanical inquiry into a relatively casual event, but job-seeking considerations make it likely that I'll be judged on how well I "fit" with the firm during this time just as I would be during a formal lunch/dinner interview, so I need to have a fairly good grasp of the ground rules. Thanks in advance!


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Vodka martini, no olives if you please, you should be able to "nurse" that drink for at least an hour if you are worried about having too much to drink.


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

Look at the crowd you are going with. If they are hard alcohol guys then drink a few.
If they are beer guys, then have some beer.

Rule 1: Don't order anything weird stick to the classics. With that said order something you have had before. 

Rule 2: Don't order anything "straight up". It is hard to look dignified as you gag you way through some 90 proof drink with no ice. 

Rule 3: IF you disobey rule 2. Just be very quiet and don't share a lot of the topics for conversation that may 'feel right", guaranteed you will regret it later.

And if you are not a big drinker, just say "I don't drink that often". The fact that you tried to fit in is a plus and shows respect, but you don't want them thinking that you will be hanging out at the bar every Friday.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

As you suggest, please consider the drinks afterward as a deliberate part of their interview process. They will likely use this opportunity to assess you further in a social situation where inhibitions may be reduced. The airlines do the very same thing to evaluate flight attendents.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

obiwan said:


> Vodka martini, no olives if you please, you should be able to "nurse" that drink for at least an hour if you are worried about having too much to drink.


I wouldn't go with a Vodka Martini. A) It's pretentious and B) it will floor you if you fail to nurse it or feel obliged to keep pace, which is likely.

Stick to Gin and Tonic, or Whiskey and Soda, or a beer. You'll get a vibe from the place you're in.

Stick to one drink and say you're driving. If this is not possible, then don't have more than three if you can possibly avoid it. Intersperse with sparkling water also if you can.


----------



## suitntieguy (Nov 1, 2007)

Gimlit (shaken then over)


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Also remember that every event is a graded event. This is being done purposely to see how you are in a casual environment.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd order a vodka tonic myself (can't stand gin) but I think everyone here is right. This is a graded event, but don't change yourself just to try to impress them. If you don't generally drink, be willing to say that and order a soda. You're not being graded on what you order, but more how you interact and handle the situation. And part of that, if you arne't comfortable drinking, is to stand up for yourself and not drink. 

You'll do fine.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I would order a manhattan on the rocks. First, it is whisky. Beer drinkers respect whisky, so bases covered there. It is also a cocktail, can even be served as a martini, so if it is upscale or the guys are ordering Scotch, you are still ordering a respectable drink. I would also have two drinks (at least). Stopping at one is a way, way too obvious gambit. They want to think you can "let your hair down" yet still keep your wits about you and maintain a social nature.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Seriously, avoid anything with a "name" like a Martini or a Manhattan, it's liable to be viewed as pretentious in an interview situation.


----------



## suitntieguy (Nov 1, 2007)

remember, we are dealing with attorneys. If I was looking for someone that can bring in billed hours I would want to see a little class. They will respect ordering what you like. How do you do that? By ordering something specific. Again, for example, a Gray Goose Gimlit. Shows class and that you know what you like. If you sit there and say,"ummm... Gee... I think I will have.. your toast. Also if they have a few drinks notice that they will begin (maybe) to speak louder and louder. YOU DO NOT! If you leave to to go to the bathroom anbd it is a group of only men, refer to the group as Gentlemen. Gentlemen, please excuse me, stand up, button your jacket, and then move. But remember everyone one else does the same stuff, you want to be special. There is too much of this "know your place and dress like it" on this board. Same spills in this too. Let me ask it this way,

if they were to order steaks at the palm, would you tell someone to order the chopped steak? Of course not. What if they asked to go out for cigars, would you tell him what kind of cigar to smoke, no. But if he happened to have an opus x or a top of the line romeo and julietta cubano with him, I think that would score big points. Don't order a drink from the kiddie menu, if they order beers and you prefer something else, order that.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Seriously, avoid anything with a "name" like a Martini or a Manhattan, it's liable to be viewed as pretentious in an interview situation.


A manhattan pretentious to a bunch of lawyers? LOL, seriously, where do you live? I would be much more worried about ordering a gin and tonic and having someone view that as pretentious or feminine.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

The trick is not to be a spoilsport or a prig, while keeping your wits about you. You are still being interviewed.

So, soda water or something else benign. If anyone wonders, just say you're on some funny antihistamines and don't want to keel over.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

etp777 said:


> I'd order a vodka tonic myself (can't stand gin) but I think everyone here is right. This is a graded event, but don't change yourself just to try to impress them. If you don't generally drink, be willing to say that and order a soda. You're not being graded on what you order, but more how you interact and handle the situation. And part of that, if you aren't comfortable drinking, is to stand up for yourself and not drink.
> 
> You'll do fine.


 +1

And if you are being graded on how much ethanol is in your order--not your behavior-- you probably don't want to work with these people.


----------



## Alalawyer (Jul 15, 2005)

From the range of responses, I presume a Guiness or two would be fitting?? I'm too inexperienced with hard liquor, and I haven't sensed that wine is a popular choice in the setting I've described. Sound good?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> A manhattan pretentious to a bunch of lawyers? LOL, seriously, where do you live? I would be much more worried about ordering a gin and tonic and having someone view that as pretentious or feminine.


Clearly not where you live, thank goodness LOL!

Anyway, alalawyer, you have raised a good point. I would personally go for a glass of wine now that you mention it. As long as it was in a bar that served decent stuff by the glass and not low quality quarter bottles. But if there were multiple drinks involved, I'd switch to some type of water for at least one.

As suitntie guy says, if you wanted something with a spirit, you could always specify e.g. Tanqueray or Bombay sapphire & tonic, etc... but I find that in a lot of places this too comes across as being a bit pretentious.

Just because they're all lawyers, you don't have to play up to the image. You won't get respect for that. In an interview situation, I'd leave the fancy drinks and cigars and play it simple. And, as Concordia says, a soda (or tonic, or sparkling) water is your best bet if not for every drink.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Good ideas thus far. If possible, wait for one of the more senior people to order first...and take your cue from that person (hopefully it's not a woman who drinks Cosmos or one of those creepy "faux martinis"...then you'll have a whole mess of problems!:icon_smile_big.

Though I am biased toward brown liquor, I say stick with whiskey...either Bourbon or Scotch. Manhattans are fine if you like sweet vermouth. If you don't like your whiskey on the rocks, order it with a splash of club soda. If you're with a harder-drinking crowd that insists you stay and with them, switch to beer after your first drink or two (lower alcohol content) and nurse it like Florence Nightingale. Get a cab if you get over-served, and come equipped with one or two good jokes.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Clearly not where you live, thank goodness LOL!


I agree, thank god, as there would go my property value no doubt!

Alalawyer, I think wine would be fine in such a situation. Just do not get a bubbly or rose. If you go wine, my advice would be a good red, if available by the glass.

Other than that, stick with a whisky drink, that has been the majority of input here it seems. You have basically focused grouped and gotten the answer the will most likely be correct for the impression you are seeking.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I agree, thank god, as there would go my property value no doubt!


yes, I suppose, if you think that having people in your neighbourhood who are prone to the occasional gin and tonic is likely to influence the value of houses in the area. Then, clearly, as you say, no doubt!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> yes, I suppose, if you think that having people in your neighbourhood who are prone to the occasional gin and tonic is likely to influence the value of houses in the area. Then, clearly, as you say, no doubt!


Snapping!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Snapping!


Aardvark.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Aardvark.


Snapping!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Lovely.


Quite.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Indubitably.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Indubitably.


Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting, we have a strict rule in our firm that we cannot drink "on duty." Taking an interviewee out would fit in that category.

Traditional reason given is that it would damage confidence in the firm if a client saw an attorney inebriated. Real reason is that an inebriated attorney in another firm, after dinner with a client, got in an accident and killed two people. The family sued not only the attorney but the law firm, arguing that the accident occurred as a result of entertaining firm clients and thus the firm was also responsible. The lawsuit put the firm out of business.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Alalawyer said:


> From the range of responses, I presume a Guiness or two would be fitting?? I'm too inexperienced with hard liquor, and I haven't sensed that wine is a popular choice in the setting I've described. Sound good?


Cutting through the, ummm, repartee above... yes, that sounds like the best plan.

They want to see if you're a good "fit", so the best play is be yourself and be natural and respectful. It does seem odd in this day and age, though, to involve drinking in an interview process... but there is merit to going outside the usual interview setting.

I know a fellow who interviews prospectives over breakfast at 6am... same principle. I'd probably prefer the drinks option myself 

DCH


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

God, I'm so glad I'm female. Chardonnay or Pinot Gris, dry, is always safe.

In a situation like that I (me, not you, but you know, you too) would not order anything foofoo like a Cosmopolitan, whether being "evaluated" by men or women. 

If everyone ordered spirits I'd probably have gin and tonic, and nurse one.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*to drink or not to drink...ah to drink!*



Alalawyer said:


> I have an upcoming interview with a law firm on a late Friday afternoon. I've been told that after the interview, we'll probably go out and have a drink. Without a long story, suffice it to say that I have no moral or other objections to alcohol and do drink occasionally, but for a variety of circumstances, I am nonetheless quite the novice in the realm of the after-work drinks circuit. So, let me ask my AAAC comrades: What is standard or typical for a 30-year-old male after an interview, in terms of both type of drink and quantity. I obviously will want to not get drunk, but there are other considerations. I also don't want to order scotch just to see everyone else order, say, a Pabst Blue Ribbon. So, if I'm first to order, what is a safe choice? And if I stop after one, will it be unusual? Does going out for a drink really just mean a drink, or does it mean food too? Other considerations? I realize this is an almost mechanical inquiry into a relatively casual event, but job-seeking considerations make it likely that I'll be judged on how well I "fit" with the firm during this time just as I would be during a formal lunch/dinner interview, so I need to have a fairly good grasp of the ground rules. Thanks in advance!


Be a man and be an individual. Be who you are.

In fact, I bet you can control what they choose drink.

You're a lawyer manipulate them, that's what they want to see. Are you a follower or a leader.

This is what Capt Ron would do:

Gentlemen,
What are we drinking tonite? I'm good with liqour or beer, and could go either way on food. If we're going to get something to eat, then I'll just order a beer. Nobody eating? Ok, I'll have an Absolute soda with an orange. I like to keep my liquor low carb and clear so I don't stain my teeth.
Have two-three drinks and leave the last drink always unfinished. Show them you can walk away from a drink at any time.

If they encourage you to drink more than you knwo you should or want to, they are testing you to see if you can hold your ground to see how easily you can be manipulated.

if they really want to get drunk, invite them over your house for a game of texas hold'm. That's your next invitation if you pass the _bar_ interview.

I stop at three drinks in a short period, I make the comment and I also remind fellow drinkers of this.

Sure I can drive absolutely fine but, there's no way I could pass a breathalizer with a .08. 
Friends, remember noone ever said I wish I just had one more drink.

I don't tell people they are too drunk to drive, that's rarely the case unless they're passed out. I convince people that they shouldnt drive because I heard there were DUI road block checks going on and there's no way they could blow a .08 and then stroke their drunken ego by saying they might break the friggin breathalizer.

With food I order my beer as I would wine, to compliment my food.
I almost always prefer a draft over a bottle, or I like to try something new. Try a beer you have never had before and encourage the others to do so as well. It's getting your co-workers to think outside the box while you mildly manipulate their pallots.

Do not try new liquors unless it's simply a different brand of the same liquor. 
Your choice and brand of liquor is typically a character designator, where beer is more along the lines of a connoisseur or con in a sewer.

If youre not sure what beer to choose I recommend these in your situation:

_Guiness Stout_, Actually one of the lowest in alcohol and calories, most taste, very filling.
_Bass Ale_
_Sam Adams -_ Boston lager
_Pilsner Urquel_- lighter beer
_Yuengling_- lager America's Oldest beer "Ying-ling"


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Well how did it go..*



Alalawyer said:


> From the range of responses, I presume a Guiness or two would be fitting?? I'm too inexperienced with hard liquor, and I haven't sensed that wine is a popular choice in the setting I've described. Sound good?


I couldnt find the post that updated us on how the interview went?
..
well what happened ? did you get the job?
get free drinks?
get stuck with the tab......

Did they all go to the bathroom without you, make a decision to hire you and then left you with the tab?

"Welcome aboard good chap, don't forget to leave the waitress a good tip!":crazy::icon_smile_big::aportnoy:


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

If it were wine. = Red , Cab Sav, a little more full bodied then a Shiraz (which personally I prefer)

Spirts = Gin , specifically Bombay Sapphire with ice.

Non-Alcoholic = Lemon lime and bitters. Sounds good, looks ok and quite nice if the barman knows how to make it properly.

Mychael


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

If someone is going to think you are pretentious because you are drinking a classic, no nonsense drink, you don;t want to work for them. That's an obvious personality problem. Here's the rules:

Drink something you like, that shows you are mature.

Forget the froofy club and ladies drinks, anything like candy, or looks like a dressed up romp in a tropical fun park. Get something like a Manhattan, beer, martini, gin-tonic, etc.

...I would like a Mint Julep now, thanks to this thread.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder how the interview went?!


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

If they take you to a strip joint, make sure you have enough ones for tips but avoid the personal lap dances!


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

You can never go wrong with beer. Remember, one drink could quickly turn into 3 or 4.


----------



## Alalawyer (Jul 15, 2005)

*Update - How Interview Went*

It occurred to me that I never updated the forum about how that interview went. It was rather, ahem, anti-climactic. After the in-office portion of the interview, the non-attorney recruiter informed me that a sudden hearing or the like arose and hardly any of the after-interview crew remained in the office. So the interview never left the office.

I did not get the job, but did get another (better) one and will be starting next week. This is my last day at my current firm, so overall a successful job search. Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------

